# Kansas City Weather Update...



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

If you dont live in the KC area, you might pull your hair out reading this. Of course, I pull my hair out just because I live here and have to deal with it on a daily basis. My sinuses will tell you that.

Friday (1/25/08), when I left KC for Phoenix, it was one of the coldest days of the year (approx. 12 degrees). When I returned home to KC on Sunday (1/27/08), it was 55 degrees. Yesterday, it got up to 62. And today...check out the pictures. 16 degrees with a wind chill of -3 and snowing with whiteout conditions at times. Gotta love that KC weather.

Well, my program wont allow me to resize the pictures and so I will have to send them to my house, resize them, and send them back to work. Will post shortly.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Ok, here are the pics...nice, huh?


----------



## ohchit (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a great day it was 54 at 7 this morning and now it is 14 at 7 tonight. Atleast we got to go throw salt today.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i had 59 yesterday afternoon and about 4 this afternoon with 30 mph steady wind!!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you KC boys got it good today.....my brother in law drove up from the city today and said it was 70, almost turned on the AC. up here we were in the 30's all day. WTF it's been like this all winter....we've had some sort of snow on the ground since dec 1,07......what a difference 100 miles can make!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, this is crazy. 70 degrees yesterday and the big snow storm is on its way today. Its raining now and will turn to snow sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

we've only had about 2" all day long, but i know the heavy stuff is on it's way........Kevin and all you other city guys i hope you get blasted with 10" tonight!!!!!!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JAY: you/we got nailed today did'nt you? we got a few inches down here. but hey it beat's nothin


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

I know the big one's on the way PJ!!!!! we ended up with about 7" and it didn't get over with till 10am i hate the mid morning enders..... everyone that opened at 8-9am didn't think we had been there yet.


----------

